# Are there any rules for using diacritics?



## EchoEternal

Hello, I'm new to both this forum and the Romanian language, so please let me know if I've messed up.

I've noticed that most casual posts made in Romanian tend not to include diacritics, and, although I'm sure those who are fluent have no trouble with this, it confuses me.

I'll see a word for the first time without the proper letter, which leads to the expected problems. Which doesn't lead to my question, but I'll ask it anyway.

Are there a set of fairly reliable rules about which letters in a word will have diacritics(e.g. â before n when in the middle of a word.)?

Thanks in advance and sorry about the lack of Romanian; I'm very, _very _new to the language.


----------



## farscape

Unfortunately there are no rules to help you out here. There are several web based resources, (dexonline.ro contains >300k defintions from all major Romanian dictionaries), which you should use to figure out what, if any, diacritic signs should be used or are needed (the search engine accepts words in any form and returns results for all words which match the search criteria, in any form).

Later,


----------



## EchoEternal

Thank you, Farscape, I had been using the ever flawed Google Translate.

I hope you don't mind my mentioning that "dexonline dot com" redirects to "http : //www dot dexknows dot com/" and that the working url for DEX online is "http : //dexonline dot ro/" (all without spaces and with "dot"s replacing periods).


----------



## farscape

Thanks, EchoEternal, I got carried away (.com). It's fixed now


----------



## EchoEternal

Oh no, thank _you_!

I've got the site now, and would probably have continued using a handful of sub-par translators if not for you.


----------

